# Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?



## Kotzi (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf Ebay auf folgende Auktion gestoßen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Belly-Boot-viel-zubehor-TOP-/290712057824?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item43afc9f7e0

Nun stellen sich mir folgende Fragen :

1. Ist man mit Rudern wirklich schneller unterwegs als mit Flossen?

2. Wieso haben das nicht mehr BB Fahrer? Mmn verspricht das einen Sicherheitszuwachs sowie Kraftentlastung.

3. wie könnte man sowas selber bauen?

Womit ich mehr zu Punkt 3 schreiben will.
Da ich momentan stark am planen bin mir in ein paar
Monaten so ein Ding zuzulegen wenn alles passt, jedoch ein Fauler Hund bin, ist der Gedanke Ruder an so ein Ding zu basteln sehr verlockend.

Hat wer damit schon Erfahrungen? 

Mfg


----------



## Bondex (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

ich denke das könnte sehr störed beim Fischen sein wenn man de Hände zum Rudern brauchen würde. Die Paddel sind eher was für Angelkajaks. Die sind schneller weil sie weniger Widerstand im Wasser haben nicht weil sie mit den Armen gerudert werden. Übigens gibt´s die Dinger auch schon mit Fußtretantrieb wie bei einem Tretboot. Hat den Vorteil auch hier die Hände frei zu haben und man kann vor oder rückwärts fahren. Sowas kostet um die 1800 Euro


----------



## Kotzi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Dem bin ich mir durchaus bewusst ( bist du auch beim Kayak Angelforum angemeldet?), jedoch habe ich mir das wegen wahrscheinlichem Platzmangel ( Studium) wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen.
Da ist so ein Bellyboat schon verlockend wenn man wie ich plant an die Küste zu ziehen, man hats immer im Kofferraum , man hat keine Verstau probleme und es kostet in der Anschaffung wesentlich weniger.
Ich habe mich halt nur gefragt ob man einen ganzen Tag mit Flossen gefahrlos auf der Ostsee rumdümpeln kann, wo Paddel dann als Ersatzantrieb verlockend wirken, so zumindestens habe ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Hallo Kotzi,

fahre selber mit nem BB auf dem Bodensee herum und bin mit Flossen sehr zufrieden.
Ist neben dem Angeln auch ein gutes Beintraining und gut für die Fitness.
Kann mir kaum vorstellen in so nem BB mit mit Paddeln rum zu eiern,glaub die Sitzposition ist da zu unbequem und die Armfreiheit ist für Ruderbewegung eingeschränkt, und du kannst da gar nicht richtig drillen wenn de was dran hast.
Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn de ein Echolot und Rutenhalter dran hast das es da mit Rudern Funktioniert.;+

Bleib bei den flossen und ev. nen Driftsack und ner Guten Rettungsweste auf der See.|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## MeFo_83 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

wat würde so nen stange links und rechts doch stören!!! besonders bei nem gutem fisch der auch mal nach links oder rechts abdampft mit der leine!
gerade weil man auf dem belly so "wenig" platz hat würde ich nie auf den gedanken kommen mir auch nur so ein ""fertiges"" auszuleihen...wir sind !regelmäßig! viele stunden auf der ostsee unterwegs (auch winter) und ohne probleme!!
man mag vielleicht ein wenig schneller damit sein, aber in der zeit wo du dann alles angebaut hast am belly haben andere bestimmt schon die ersten fische im sack!
auch bei wind und "wellen" könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen das diese ausführung wie du sie gefunden hast, nur mit problemen bestückt ist!!!
und wie mein vorredner schon schrieb, flossen reichen voll aus und süchtig macht das auf alle fälle!!!:m
|wavey:


----------



## peltast (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Schau Dir mal das Belly von Allroundmarin an ... hat bereits zwei an die Schlauchboothaut angeschweißte "Dollen" mit abnehmbaren Rudern. Ich habe es mir letztes Jahr gekauft und bislang erst 2 x benutzt. Daher hier meine laienhaften Eindrücke:
Vorteile: Schlauchboothaut (sehr dick und robust), Bostonventile (für Zuverlässigkeit bekannt), Ruder UND Flossen (deutlich schneller als ohne Ruder am Angelplatz und Flossen zum Positionshalten, schnelle Korrektur der Blickrichtung durch einen Ruderschlag), Zwei Kammern, Sitzkissen und Nackenrolle sind schnell aufgeblasen (Schätze so max. 5 Min)
Nachteile: Rutenhalter lediglich für waagerechten Transport von max. 2 Ruten (auf jeder Seite per Klettverschluß; ich habe mir zusätzlich noch einen Halter an der Aluminiumquerstange angebracht), Echolothalterung muß nachträglich aus Abflußrohr selbst gebaut werden (bin gerade dabei eine Konstruktion an den äußeren Schlaufen zu bauen)


----------



## MeFo_83 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

dit macht irgenwie auf dem bild so ein wackeligen-leicht brechbaren-plaste-eindruck #t
oder täuscht das!?
kannst damit auch kräftiger durchziehen oder nur "leichte" ruderschläge?
#h


----------



## Kotzi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Mein Gedanke ist halt: 
was mache ich wenn ich einen Wadenkrampf habe und ich gerade nicht wirklich in Landnähe bin?
Ist halt als Backup bzw als Fortbewegungshilfe in der praktischen überlegung wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Glaub so nen Wadenkrampf bekommst da nicht durch die Sitzposition (hat ich noch nie).

Sonst nimmst dir nen lenk Drachen mit und machst Kitesurfen.

Fahre auch immer bis zu nen KM raus und habe immer Handy mit zwecks Gefahrensituation.:g


----------



## Trollmaster (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Hallo!
Auch ich besitze ein *Belly Boat, habe es aber bis jetzt nur auf einen Binnensee genutzt und wollte auch gerne mal damit die Ostsee besuchen.  Da die Ostsee ja bekanntlich nicht mit einer Badewanne zu vergleichen ist,wollte ich mal nachfragen wie eure Erfahrung mit der Strömung,Wellen u.s.w. ist.  Mfg. Olaf    
*


----------



## MeFo_83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist halt:
> was mache ich wenn ich einen Wadenkrampf habe und ich gerade nicht wirklich in Landnähe bin?
> Ist halt als Backup bzw als Fortbewegungshilfe in der praktischen überlegung wirklich nicht schlecht.


so krämpfe kommen schneller als du gucken kannst!!!
vollkommen egal ob du voll im training bist, ne kleine pause reicht schon aus bevor du weiter paddeln willst und zack krampft das!
alles schon gehabt! deswegen immer den anker in griffnähe!!!!!!
das handy sollte auch *niemals *fehlen!


----------



## MeFo_83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*



Trollmaster schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Auch ich besitze ein *Belly Boat, habe es aber bis jetzt nur auf einen Binnensee genutzt und wollte auch gerne mal damit die Ostsee besuchen.  Da die Ostsee ja bekanntlich nicht mit einer Badewanne zu vergleichen ist,wollte ich mal nachfragen wie eure Erfahrung mit der Strömung,Wellen u.s.w. ist.  Mfg. Olaf
> *


also wir fahren ja eh nur raus wenn der eigene verstand sagt, das ist ok zum belly toben!
wind- und wellenvorhersage werden sowieso immer vorher genaustens geguckt.
was die strömungen angeht, kann man die oft an der oberfläche beoachten wo die laufen. aber die fiesen unterströmungen haben es in sich!
fals du in so eine geraten solltest, auf jeden fall erstmal keine panik schieben! beobachten wie die schiebt und dann seitlich raus.
hatte letztens eine zur nacht hin erwischt und war eh schon sehr weit draußen. bin fast nicht von der stelle gekommen und meine rückfahrt wurde um ein vielfaches länger..
aber das belly ist ja soweit sicher, also kann man selbst da endspannt bleiben! dauert es halt ne halbe stunde länger und man kann länger angeln...|rolleyes
bei plötzlich aufkommenden ablandigem wind solltest aber schnellstmöglich in landnähe, der kann gefährlich werden wenn er zu doll wird und das kann sehr schnell gehen!
aber wenn man das mal gemacht hat, will man halt nich mehr aufn see  dorsche oder ne große mefo vom belly sind geil  
#h gruß von der ostsee und vielleicht ist ja einer hier im board der dann mit dir zusammen raustobt!


----------



## Trollmaster (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort und die Tipps,ist schon möglich damit man sich mal trieft. Wo ist eigentlich dein Revier fürs Belly Boat angeln?     Mfg. Olaf


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

moin, werd mir auch das allroundmarin holen-fischlandmefo hat sich an´s guideliner ruder gebastelt-und dat sah sehr vernünftig aus!

um an den angelplatz zu kommen wird gerudert, am platz dann gepaddelt.

und die paddel stören auch nicht, da man sie ja "anklappen" kann...

du wirst große augen machen chris:k


----------



## MeFo_83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

ach denn kann man sich ja gleich nen schlauchboot holen...
nö nö, belly heißt paddeln


----------



## Kotzi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

@observer 

gibts da bilder von?
Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.
Mfg


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*

fischlandmefo müsste ja welche haben, ich hab keine gemacht...


----------



## peltast (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> dit macht irgenwie auf dem bild so ein wackeligen-leicht brechbaren-plaste-eindruck #t
> oder täuscht das!?
> kannst damit auch kräftiger durchziehen oder nur "leichte" ruderschläge?
> #h



Da ist nichts wackelig. Ich habe zwar kein Schlauchboot dieser Fa. aber ich nehme an, dass hier Standarddollen der kleineren Schlauchboote verwendet werden. Ich für meinen Teil hatte nicht mal ansatzweise das Gefühl, dass die nicht stand halten.

Übrigens hatte ich als ungeübter und untrainierter Bellykapitän auch prompt die ersten Anzeichen von Wadenkrämpfen ... Flossen hatten dann Pause und ich bin halt nur gerudert. Das ist ein riesen Plus an Sicherheit. Ich bin auf dieses Belly durch Vereinskameraden aufmerksam geworden, die die Dinger auf der Ostsee zum Mefofischen verwenden. Ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, Euch das Teil wenigstens mal anzuschauen (wenn ein Belly mit Hintern im Wasser in Frage kommt ... ist ja fast schon eine Prinzipfrage).

Sollte jemand sich das Ding in HH mal anschauen wollen ... da findet sich sicher ein geeigneter Termin/Ort.


----------



## MeFo_83 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat Ruderbefestigung, wie nachbauen?*



peltast schrieb:


> Da ist nichts wackelig.


na denn gut zu wissen!


----------

